# FENIX FUNK, G'D IT!



## Xtal (Jun 25, 2010)

MY BRAIN IS HAPPY NOW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB0yP76PvNs&feature=related


----------



## Kobu (Jun 25, 2010)

I didn't like it.  Plus the picture was freaky.  Everyone can't like all the same things though!


----------



## Xtal (Jun 25, 2010)

Yuppers, that's aphex twin. I'm a sucker for experimental stuff :/ That's actually a picture of the artist, heheh. Most of his album covers are his face distorted in some way. By the way, don't watch Come to Daddy. Don't.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not really a fan of Aphex Twin, or much experimental or electronic for that matter, but I kind of like this one.
It seems like it's part of the soundtrack for a video game, but that isn't always a bad thing.


----------

